# Old pkg/port Archives?



## von Corax (Apr 17, 2022)

I need to temporarily install PHP 5.5.9 in order to test an application upgrade. The installed version of the app is incompatible with PHP>5, and the current version is incompatible with PHP<7, so I need to upgrade to an intermediate version, upgrade PHP, and then do a final upgrade of the app to the current version, and I want to practice this procedure before I do it in production.

I've tried installing PHP 5.5.9 from source, but installation failed with 

```
chmod: /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so: No such file or directory
```
which I gather was a common occurrence when 5.5.9 was current. The recommended solution is to install mod_php5 from ports, but it's no longer in the ports tree.

Is there anywhere I can find the old port archived for the purpose of compatibility?


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 18, 2022)

It used to be that pkg.freebsd.org allowed browsing for files where you could download a package with txz extension and use pkg add to add the package. Well that ended so I have no good solution to the problem.


			http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:13:amd64/quarterly/All/
		


There is a package archive on your computer if you have not run `pkg clean`.
/var/cache/pkg/
That is your best hope for finding an old package.

How old are we talking here?


----------



## Sub4sub (Apr 18, 2022)

Take what you have and rename it


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 18, 2022)

Looking here mod_php55 that you want is from <2014.





						FreshPorts -- www/mod_php55: PHP Scripting Language
					

PHP, which stands for "PHP: Hypertext Preprocessor" is a widely-used Open Source general-purpose scripting language that is especially suited for Web development and can be embedded into HTML.  Its syntax draws upon C, Java, and Perl, and is easy to learn.  The main goal of the language is to...




					www.freshports.org


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 18, 2022)

von Corax said:


> *Old pkg/port Archives?* … PHP 5.5.9 …



The closest I could find, in an official archive, is php55-5.5.1.tbz at <http://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/ports/amd64/packages-9.2-release/lang/>. 

Nonofficial​
Legacy areas elsewhere include: 

the older (upper) part of <http://ftp.cn.debian.org/freebsd-pkg/>, however that's not old enough (at a glance, the lowest version is php56-5.6.38.txz)
<http://ftp.morante.net/pub/FreeBSD/pkg/database/>, again I can't see a match.


----------



## T-Daemon (Apr 18, 2022)

von Corax said:


> ... mod_php5 from ports, but it's no longer in the ports tree.
> 
> Is there anywhere I can find the old port archived ...


The port of www/mod_php5 is available in the 2016Q1 quarterly branch of the FreeBSD GIT repository.

If it's www/mod_php55, then 2016Q04.

The specific quarterly ports tree can be cloned with devel/git, but there is no guarantee it will build.


----------

